# Hello



## Luna (Dec 30, 2003)

Hello Everyone

Just wanted to say hi to everyone here. There is a whole lot of info here from what I can see. Kata told me about this, some time ago but I never really came until now. Hope to learn as much as I can so I don???t have bother him all the time, just kidding.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 30, 2003)

Welcome to IM  

Where are you from, I have a friend named Luna.  Unless thats not your real name


----------



## Luna (Dec 30, 2003)

Little about me, I'm 18 I have always been fit, I have been doing martial arts for 11 years but just resetly began working out with weights. My diet relly stinks right now, mostly junk food. Thats my main reason for coming here. My goal right now is to add 5 or 10 pounds of muscle.


----------



## Luna (Dec 30, 2003)

yeah my name is Luna i'm from florida


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 30, 2003)

Hola bella. Good to see you came. Bother me? No more than that you???re a pain in the ass. LMAO. Nah never, you know me.


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome Luna ! Happy New Years !

Starting th enew year right by coming here .

Gary


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome Luna! Glad to have you here, sexy women are always welcome  Stick around, this is a great site!


----------



## Arnold (Dec 31, 2003)

Luna welcome to IM!


----------



## NitroWorkin86 (Dec 31, 2003)

Hey Luna, I'm new here to so hope to see you around!


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2003)

thank u all for the welcome


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

What do you hope to get from this forum?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What do you hope to get from this forum?





> _*Originally posted by Luna *_
> My diet relly stinks right now, mostly junk food. Thats my main reason for coming here. My goal right now is to add 5 or 10 pounds of muscle.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

Haha, LOL!!! Too many threads for me, too many threads...


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Hola bella. Good to see you came. Bother me? No more than that you???re a pain in the ass. LMAO. Nah never, you know me.



better don't show up the same time I do


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2003)

thx premier. yeah i want to get my diet under control.  I been reading the diet and nutrition thread, there is so much information there more than I can take in for now. outstanding forum


----------



## PreMier (Dec 31, 2003)

Yup... Takes a lot of reading, but you learn a ton.  This site is very informative.

My friend Luna lives in NYC, but recently moved back to Kor...  She is very pretty like yourself


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

you should start a journal here Luna!


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2003)

thats for the compliment premier, i tell you there is nothing out of the ordinary here. 

rock first I want to make up a good diet from what I have been reading. can't promise I will start a journal, I don't really spend a lot of time on the internet.


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2003)

oh and sorry for my bad spelling, english is not my first language. i will try to make as little mistakes as i can. sorry


----------



## heeholler (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome Luna!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2003)

Welcome Luna!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 31, 2003)

What's your first language? A journal can be good for feedback from other members!


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> What's your first language? A journal can be good for feedback from other members!



She speaks Spanish...


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Luna *_
> better don't show up the same time I do



 Solo estaba jugando preciosa. Lo que escribiste en ingles esta bien todo, la mayoría de las personas aquí son bastante agradable no te preocupes.


----------



## Luna (Dec 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> She speaks Spanish...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool! I failed spanish 3 times!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 5, 2004)

It's wonderful you are getting interested in fitness.  I know when I was your age I totally took it for granted!  If you learn all this now, and continue to apply it, you should never have to worry about weight issues.

Noone ever told me this so I like to pass it on... a woman's body goes through some changes around age 21 and then about 26.  Don't hold me to the ages specifically but just be aware that those are common ages for woman to naturally put on weight.

Welcome


----------

